# Netzwerk FileShare Program



## iL0ndi (27. Feb 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich möchte gerne ein persönliches FileSharing Programm programmieren. Es soll wie folgt funktionieren:
Ich habe auf meinem Server eine Server Anwendung die alle meine Dateien managet. Bin ich nun bei meinem Freund und möchte meine Dateien, kann ich die Client Anwendung öffnen, mich einloggen und kann dann Dateien auswählen die ich down/uploaden will. 
Es soll sicher und praktisch sein.

Meine Frage an euch:
Welche Schnittstelle verwende ich da am besten? Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen, dass sicher aber einfach zu bauen ist? Stichwörter oder sonstiges? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## JavaMeister (27. Feb 2014)

Sorry, hört sich nicht so an, als ob du da mega viel Wissen drüber hättest, daher rate ich dir zu einem fertigen Dienst.

Z.b. sftp.


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (27. Feb 2014)

jop ... *thumbs up* für SFTP (FTP over SSH) ... wird von jedem unix-server out-of-the-box unterstützt ... clienten gibt es auch (z.b. WinSCP oder eben SSH unter unix selbst) ... und man muss sich um nichts selbst kümmern ...



btw : du weist schon das das was du da vorhast in dem sinne nichts mit der allgemeinen deutung von "filesharing" zu tun hat ...


----------

